

Coolest Startups in America - amirnathoo
http://blog.rightsignature.com/2012/02/coolest-startups-in-america.html

======
chrisacky
Just curious, I clicked through a lot of those startups, then landed on
ThinkNear.

Initially, this led me to the conclusion that this article was actually a load
of balls, since this startup made the cut. I say this after struggling to
figure out what their startup actually does... yet seem to say that they have
been featured on TechCrunch, gigaom, mashable etc.

After Googling, I saw that yes they had actually been featured on TC and the
like, but in July 26th, 2011.

How can I startup which says they are backed by Google Ventures, Qualcomm etc,
based on <http://www.thinknear.com/aboutus.html> and clearly have gotten
substantial press coverage, not have done anything in the last 7 months?

Their entire website, is just a .jpg. (Right click on something), and then the
"Learn More" is a mailto:.).

I agree by the way, the original blog did list some pretty cool startups, and
I clicked and read quite a lot of them. But then this one just confused the
hell out of me.

<http://www.thinknear.com/index.html>

------
Jon_Nordmark
Love the convenience of RightSignature. Makes signing my contacts easy to do
anywhere.

------
sebslomski
Is there an equivalent for the UK?

------
montemoney
clients sign on the ipad on Right Signature. huge time saver

